# The Standard KNIFE Collector's Guide...



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

I am giving away this Knife Guide which is filled with tons of knives, values and advertising....It is a bit outdated for values I assume but it still has tons of info on thousands of knives....The book goes to the first person who can guess how many knives are pictured on the back cover, but you only get one guess, so use it wisely. I will not be saying yes or no about the guesses until we have a winner and I won't be sitting here twiddling my thumbs waiting either as I have a ton of stuff on my plate....So good luck and let the games begin....

 One hint though, there are alot of pages in this book...LOL[8D]


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

nobody likes knives ??[8|][:-]


----------



## kwalker (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm gonna guess.....15


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 5, 2011)

> there are alot of pages in this book


Pages are a good thing in a book. 
 So complete knives or do partials count? 17


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

complete knives only Eric..


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 6, 2011)

ok i'll guess   19


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

no winner yet....another hint, use the cover for reference...


----------



## coreya (Jul 6, 2011)

ok lets try 8


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 6, 2011)

I think 10.


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 6, 2011)

HOW BOUT 9


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

no winner yet....[8D]


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2011)

How about 16 .


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

nope[8D]


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2011)

Never was luck at contests Jim !


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 6, 2011)

57


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

this friday at 8pm I'll give it to whoever guessed closest first if nobody hits the number....or to whoever really wants it and will use it...[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd be afraid of anyone that wants to "use" a guide about knives... [8|]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 6, 2011)

[] Jim, I will go an even dozen........Andy


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 6, 2011)

18


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I'd be afraid of anyone that wants to "use" a guide about knives... [8|]


 Lots of collector info Connor my friend..[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 6, 2011)

[] Hi Connor just wanta learn the proper way to sharpen the lil guys, bet it is in the guide....Andy


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

still no hits...[8D]


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 6, 2011)

I think this is a trick question, big * 0*


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

nice try cc6, but no, there are a number of them...[8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 6, 2011)

_I have the Book!!------can i guess????-----can i --can i????-----i will keep the secret Jim[]_


----------



## Headhunter2 (Jul 6, 2011)

ONE


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 6, 2011)

I cant count[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2011)

31 cutters


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

no HH2 and no Matt...


----------



## carobran (Jul 6, 2011)

lets try eleven[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry Branden..


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

one more clue...there are 688 pages in this book and you can use 1 + sign and 1 - sign....


----------



## carobran (Jul 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> lets try eleven[]


 was i remotely close


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

do you really want a knife book ??[8D]


----------



## carobran (Jul 6, 2011)

i collect knives, wouldnt mind having one,yall keep posting these contests,they're fun and im  bound to win someday[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i collect knives, wouldnt mind having one,yall keep posting these contests,they're fun and imÂ  bound to win someday[]


 well you just may end up with it, I have a good feeling about it...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmmm... 17..?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 6, 2011)

6 ??


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

BINGO WAS HIS NAMEO...We have a winner with 6, good guess Kelley...6+8-8 = 6

 PM me your address and I'll send it out tomorrow....Jim

 Now everyone go to the forum page and bid on the Pontiled Medicine Encyclopedia which if going to the forum, so bid big and bid often !!!!
      Thanx again,
                            Jim


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Jim! I am a knife collector as well as bottle collector so I will put it to good use. You can never have too many good books on any subject matter, and I don't have this one.[] Kelley


----------

